# heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp



## boo (Feb 20, 2008)

Passed FE in Oct.2007 I sent my app. for PE. They cashed the $ 90 app. fee.

The Center for Professional Engineering Education Services still didn’t send my evaluation to the AZ board, and I Registered for apr. 08 PE but I didn’t get approval for PE exam?

You think I should cancel my Regis. Or not because feb22 is last day.

:brickwall:


----------



## maryannette (Feb 20, 2008)

I suggest you talk to both agencies to coordinate and let them advise. I never had to deal with anything like that, so I'm not sure how it works.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm confused. How can one "register" for the exam without being approved to sit for it?

Like Maryannete said, you need totalk to someone with some authority and find out the facts of the situation.

good luck


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 20, 2008)

From what I gather, you're in trouble boo.

You need to be approved by the board to take the exam before you register for the exam.


----------



## boo (Feb 20, 2008)

You guys don’t know AZ board they don’t answer any phone call or email.

After emailed them 100 times about my situation they said by law your application can be in our office 365 days and you can take the pe exam in 10 years.

Do the math.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 20, 2008)

Sounds like AZ is screwed up. I would still tend to try reach someone by phone and beg for help. Sometimes, an e-mail works better because it leaves a document trail. If you truly cannot get any guidance, you can chance it or cancel and wait for next time. I hate dealing with the board, but I have been able to beg and get help a couple of times.


----------



## inspirit00 (Feb 20, 2008)

boo said:


> Passed FE in Oct.2007 I sent my app. for PE. They cashed the $ 90 app. fee.The Center for Professional Engineering Education Services still didn’t send my evaluation to the AZ board, and I Registered for apr. 08 PE but I didn’t get approval for PE exam?
> 
> You think I should cancel my Regis. Or not because feb22 is last day.
> 
> :brickwall:


I was in the same situation, so I called and emailed and left messages with the PE exam staff. Call Monica Hicks or Laverne. You'll find their numbers on the website.

I had to keep calling and only then the board got back to ELSES regarding my approval.


----------



## boo (Feb 20, 2008)

inspirit00 said:


> I was in the same situation, so I called and emailed and left messages with the PE exam staff. Call Monica Hicks or Laverne. You'll find their numbers on the website.
> I had to keep calling and only then the board got back to ELSES regarding my approval.


inspirit00

Are you Foreign graduate ?


----------



## inspirit00 (Feb 20, 2008)

boo said:


> inspirit00Are you Foreign graduate ?


Yes - why?


----------



## boo (Feb 21, 2008)

inspirit00 said:


> Yes - why?



i mean did The Center for Professional Engineering Education Services evaluate your document and sent it to AZ board???????


----------



## inspirit00 (Feb 21, 2008)

boo said:


> i mean did The Center for Professional Engineering Education Services evaluate your document and sent it to AZ board???????


No, I directly applied to the board and was approved.


----------



## boo (Feb 21, 2008)

inspirit00 said:


> No, I directly applied to the board and was approved.


Can i ask you when you submit your application and what did you do with Education document


----------

